# Classifieds no longer show user join date or post count - Why???



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

Something just changed in the last couple of days. The most recent FS ads no long show user history info.

Example: https://www.saxontheweb.net/threads/keilwerth-sx90r-shadow-tenor.388473/

To some buyers, it is useful to know how long a person has been around and whether they are an active SotW member.


----------



## extradarcafe (Dec 7, 2008)

Just click on the posting member’s name. But yeah, like it’s saving ink?

I think displaying the member’s city name instead of state or country is a bit lame. Dropping the ability to note an item is no longer available is a time waster. Ah.... progress.....


----------



## fudidudi (Aug 20, 2013)

I can see everything about the poster from his profile link. Can’t you? Or are you talking about in-line as a label on the post itself?


----------



## mmichel (Oct 1, 2006)

fudidudi said:


> I can see everything about the poster from his profile link. Can’t you? Or are you talking about in-line as a label on the post itself?


Yeah, I can see the information by mousing over the user's thumbnail/avatar. However, I think @Dr G is referring to the fact that the information used to be available at a glance (as it is for the members posting in this current thread, for example).

It's not exactly the end of the world, but neither is it clear what was gained by removing that information.


----------



## bmisf (Jun 10, 2018)

I noticed that as well and preferred having the country flag and other information as previously presented.

In addition, and functionally more problematic, the “Follow” button seems to no longer be available for posts in Classfieds (or perhaps has been moved somewhere that didn't immediately stand out to me). That functionality should definitely be restored if there’s not some overwhelming reason to remove it!


----------



## mmichel (Oct 1, 2006)

bmisf said:


> In addition, and functionally more problematic, the “Follow” button seems to no longer be available for posts in Classfieds (or perhaps has been moved somewhere that didn't immediately stand out to me). That functionality should definitely be restored if there’s not some overwhelming reason to remove it!


It's still there, but it's now hidden. You have to click on the context menu (the three dots to the right of the price at the top of the thread) to click on "Follow".


----------



## dtedsax (Mar 27, 2014)

The relevant For Sale titles gets a bit lost unless you are a seller with a website (at least that's what it seems to me). 
It seems that sellers with websites get bright blue highlights around "For Sale" along with BIG $0000 and pic previews on right side of the page?

*** Wrong. Please see my explanation below. -- Steve


----------



## extradarcafe (Dec 7, 2008)

dtedsax said:


> The relevant For Sale titles gets a bit lost unless you are a seller with a website (at least that's what it seems to me).
> It seems that sellers with websites get bright blue highlights around "For Sale" along with BIG $0000 and pic previews on right side of the page?


You're seeing the changes for recent postings. That is, in the last 10 days. Doesn't matter who is selling.


----------



## Jerry K. (Feb 2, 2003)

And the reason for the change is______?


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

Jerry K. said:


> And the reason for the change is______?


A) Thermodynamics
B) Entropy
C) Something else was changed
D) Seemed like a good idea at the time
E). Who said there had to be a reason?


----------



## Jerry K. (Feb 2, 2003)

Right! Though I didn’t expect to be asked if I wanted random changes to be made, wouldn’t that be nice as a user/customer. After all, our presence has a monetary value, as in no users, no revenue, no site.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

Jerry K. said:


> Right! Though I didn’t expect to be asked if I wanted random changes to be made, wouldn’t that be nice as a user/customer. After all, our presence has a monetary value, as in no users, no revenue, no site.


Agree - I do hope to see @VSadmin restore that info - especially in the Classifieds where it matters.

Update: No changes yet - new posts to the Classifieds are stripped of user post count and join date (data related to Classified access requirements and useful to assess unfamiliar sellers).


----------



## SteveS (Feb 3, 2003)

Edited by SteveS. Please see VSAdmin's comments and link below for new features of the Marketplace section.


----------



## Jerry K. (Feb 2, 2003)

“…so let's just stop with that nonsense already.” 

Oh, alright. So… if one posts as discussion, will the item show up in the horns or whatever for sale section? I know I’ll sometimes look there rather than new posts if looking for something. By the way, I understand you don’t control what the site owners do, so thanks for your communications with them on the participants behalf!


----------



## SteveS (Feb 3, 2003)

Edited by SteveS : Please see VSadmin's comments and instructions in his post below.


----------



## extradarcafe (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey, just awhile ago the city and state locations are displayed for US listings. Let’s keep those complaints/suggestions coming.


----------



## 14470 (May 14, 2004)

extradarcafe said:


> Let’s keep those complaints/suggestions coming.


Good luck.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

extradarcafe said:


> Just click on the posting member’s name.





mmichel said:


> Yeah, I can see the information by mousing over the user's thumbnail/avatar.


This is the new marketplace listing format and you can click over the user's name or on their profile to see that info.

I will share the feedback with the team as we are constantly making updates to this new product.

You can also find out more updates under Help > Release Notes. 

Jeff


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Note we have just turned on the new "reviews" functionality for this site which might help Rate/Review Buyers/Sellers like iTarder used to do.








Dr G







www.saxontheweb.net














I will get a post up with more details. 

Jeff


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

See this thread moving foward.









Marketplace and Feedback Announcement


We're excited to share the new Marketplace listing format and the restoration of Classifieds/Marketplace feedback (aka Buyer/Seller Rating). What Is Marketplace? The marketplace is an initiative to improve our system and features for more transactional-based content. Currently, we are focused...




www.saxontheweb.net





Jeff


----------



## SteveS (Feb 3, 2003)

Ah. Then please disregard my earlier suggestion to use the "Discussion" button. Apparently that option was available only to moderators. I did not realize that when I saw it.

Please follow the instructions in the link above.


----------

